# Alex and Kai a BH



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Since I see she isn't going to put one up I will.

Congratulations to Alex and Kai for an awesome BH performance this past weekend at Empire Working dog club. 

You two trained a ton and even drove to Buffalo a few times. 

It was a really nice picture and it really showed the teamwork between the 2 of you. You won't have any problems with IPO 1 next year.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations Alex and Kai! :congratulations:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehehe...you are evil trish 

Yes you guys looked amazing alex!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, someone had to do it. Not much else to do on a "snow" day off from work...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I just love this little dog. On to our FR Brevet and IPO1 next year. :wub:

Snapped these shots of her on Saturday after the trial while on our BH-celebration geocash.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations --- awesome looking dog - (I am a sucker for those bi-colours) just loved French ring -- really miss it , wish I had a club close by -- so who is that dog - (pedigree) -- congrats again
Carmen


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll try to get you pictures eventually. My computer is seriously on the fritz and I have no idea what to do...when I go to "computer" to look at my drives (ie flash drive with CF card attached....plus C drive and D drive and everything else!) it is just BLANK. Started late Sunday and hasn't changed yesterday or today :-/


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Justine - Take your time, no rush. It'll be fun to see how all the trial pics turned out, despite the what i'm sure was bad lighting. 

Carmen - Thanks! Most of her foundation has been built up in schutzhund but she really seems to excel with the ringsport exercises. Trials and people to train with are definitely much harder to come by in french ring, but shes such a versatile dog that both sports seem equally enjoyable. Pedigree: Eden Vom Hayes Haus


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Maybe Panther needs to try out the bite suit.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Caja's Mom said:


> Maybe Panther needs to try out the bite suit.


Your always welcome to come out and train!


----------

